# how to train for the hunt



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Scooby is 10 months old and is generally very obedient, my husband would love to train him to gun dog standard but we are not sure how to or were to go to for advice. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Well it really depends on your location. best places to learn are by getting with your local vizsla club, or any pointing breed club close to you that trains for hunting. Depending where you are located a NAVHDA group is excellent as they are comprised of mainly hunters. If none of these are close enough you might want to find a pro trainer (get references) to start working with your dog. I prefer to train my own dog, but if money is not an issue can send the dog to a pro and leave him there. However that will not help so much training yourselves to work the dog properly and not unwind what the dog has learned. Probably best to work with a local pro or a local club so you and your dog learn together. hope this helps


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply jcbuch husband been searching internet for local clubs and by pure look whilst out walking I met a man with 2 terriers who helps organise hunts about 10mins from were we live ! Carl went along with a very hyper scooby  came back with 2 pheasants and £10 to cover fuel and a very tired scooby he'll be going again soon. Cheers


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Scooby, wherabouts do you live? I notice the pic says newquay. I took Oscar (7 mths) to a shoot in South Devon, he loved it! I only took him for the morning as he was very tired after a couple of fields!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats on the hunt. I just finished my guy cazador on his master hunters title


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi jas we live in Sheffield, the photo was taken in August this year whilst we were on holiday, he too was shattered after his shoot but going to take him again they have them ever 2 wks, he really enjoyed it and we enjoyed the pheasant


----------



## midge (Dec 8, 2009)

did the dogs all point?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hubby took him so not 100% but from what he said it sounded like they all did


----------

